# Smoked Candied Apples



## ballagh (Feb 20, 2007)

I read this on a website somewhere and think it sounds amazing.  I will see if I can find the site and post a link.

Take a Big apple, Core it, skin the top 3/4 of it from top to bottom, leave the skin on the bottom 1/4 of the apple.  Then shove your favorite candy bar in the cored out area.  Then pack with brown sugar and cover in foil.  Throw in the smoker for 1-2 hours while your waiting for the rest of your food to finish and wallah!

This is on my agenda for this weekend.  I will post some pics.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds interesting. Let us know ballagh.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 21, 2007)

It kind of sounds like a variation of candy apples that I do in a dutch oven. Instead of filling the cored out area with a candy bar, I fill the cored out area about 1/2 full with cinnamon hearts candy then add a couple of caramel squares on the remaining area and bake at 350* for about 45 minutes.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 21, 2007)

We can call them  "ballagh wallah apples"


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 21, 2007)

That sounds good to Dutch. But then it's be pretty hard to make an apple taste bad.


----------

